# Haunt Names



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm looking for haunt names. It doesn't have to be your haunt name, but could you guys list any haunt names that you can think of for me. Thanks.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Terror at _____
Fear by the Bay
Fright Lane
____ Cemetary


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Narrow it down a bit.
What kind of haunt are you doing? A cemetary, circus, house, trail, or...?
It becomes a whole lot easier to come up with names when there is a particular style or type of haunt to match.
Morte Manor
Digger's Alley
Death's Door Inn
Circus of the Scars
Reaper's Roost
Finders Reapers, Losers Weepers
Elysian Fields Guest House
Zombie Cafe
and some more...
Dunge Inn
Devil's Doorway
Creepy Hollow
I Scream Parlour
The Boo-kshop
Vampire's Ball
Brain Depository
Little Shop of Horrors
The Boo-Tique
Nellie's Nasty Knives, "We're always on the cutting edge."


You might look at some of the names of shops in the Harry Potter series of books, Ms Rowling had some rather clever names their too. Maybe the name of the Sirius Black house from Order of the Phoenix.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

This isn't for my haunt it is for a segment on Hauntcast, so I'm just looking for different types of haunt names. Those helped.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

The Devils Causeway


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

http://www.webmoose.com/halloween/hauntname.html


----------



## octoberist (Apr 3, 2007)

djchrisb said:


> I'm looking for haunt names.


Here are some haunt names I've come up with. Use any of them that strikes your fancy. 
Just be sure to give credit to me in all your haunt literature and advertising. Thanks.

Scare Alley.
Scare Street.
Scare Boulevard.
Scare Avenue.
Scare Lane.
Scare Drive.
Scare Walk.
Scare Place.
Scare Court.
Scare Parkway.
Caminito de la Scare.
Camino de la Scare.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

my goal is to one day have a haunt and just call it The Bad Place.

It'll be one of the high-intensity ones that you don't want to let the young kids into.


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

I've decided that it needs to have Captain in the name. Captains Crypt is ok, but I want something cooler.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Captain's Keep
Captain Hydes Lighthouse
Captain Kegs Port of Call
Captain Newcomb Cemetery
El Captain


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Captain Kegger's Alehouse of Terror!


----------

